# Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. August 2012)

*Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen


----------



## PC GAMER (12. August 2012)

*Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

laut Apple und paar bestochene Richter bestimmt ein IPhone, weil das Design so ähnlich ist


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. August 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Wieder solche Pseudo Rätsel um Name/Anschrift und Mail Adressen abzugreifen 

Ist das gleiche wie in den fünftklassigen TV Sendern spät nachts, wo es auch immer solche Rätsel gibt wie : Erraten sie das Wort " Hun*?* " Eine Stunde später Lügt der Moderator noch immer an das noch niemand die Antwort gefunden hat oder die richtige Leitung erwischt hat aus Tausende.


----------



## ViP94 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4468343 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder solche Pseudo Rätsel um Name/Anschrift und Mail Adressen abzugreifen
> 
> Ist das gleiche wie in den fünftklassigen TV Sendern spät nachts, wo es auch immer solche Rätsel gibt wie : Erraten sie das Wort " Hun*?* " Eine Stunde später Lügt der Moderator noch immer an das noch niemand die Antwort gefunden hat oder die richtige Leitung erwischt hat aus Tausende.


 


> Die Daten werden ausschließlich zur Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Gewinner genutzt, anschließend gelöscht und in keiner Form weitergegeben oder anderweitig genutzt.



Bevor man rumheult und Anschuldigungen austeilt, sollte man sicher gehen dass sie auch berechtigt sind, zumal das jetzt echt nicht schwer zu finden war.
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur fragen, wann das gesuchte Produkt ganz oben im Preisvergleih auftaucht und eine Suche nicht mehr nötig ist.
Wobei mit ein bisschen Kenntnis der Materie ist eine Suche ja auch nicht wirklich nötig, nur bei der Farbe war/bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## themasda (12. August 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

also hab das Produkt gefunden wusste sofort was für eins das ist ;D


----------



## turbosnake (12. August 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Ich erkenne es nicht.


----------



## themasda (12. August 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

ein Tipp es ist ein Mobiltelefon ;DDDDD


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. August 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



ViP94 schrieb:


> Bevor man rumheult und Anschuldigungen austeilt, sollte man sicher gehen dass sie auch berechtigt sind, zumal das jetzt echt nicht schwer zu finden war.


 Wach auf Junge, bitte sei nicht so leichtgläubig 
Alle großen haben schon so viele Daten von uns geklaut, obwohl sie geschrieben haben das sie das nie tun, bestes Beispiel ist der Dauerbrenner Google der immer wieder durch solche Aktionen auffällt.
Du glaubt doch nicht wirklich das die Preise einfach so zur Verfügung gestellt werden, ohne wirklich Gegenleistung, denn das der Name des Produkts hier steht ist viel zu wenig.


----------



## DrDave (13. August 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Die Marke zu bestimmen ist ja recht leicht, beim Modell war ich leider etwas enttäuscht und die Farbe ist auch wieder leicht.
Wie ist das eig. mit dem Vergleich, je öfter die Vergleichsseite aufgerufen umso höher landet es im Preisvergleich?


----------



## Low (13. August 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

habe auch keine ahnung was für ein smartphone das ist


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Mir hat es jemand auf die Pinnwand geschrieben, wobei ich hätte es nicht erkannt.


----------

